

Object Orientation (and other poorly understood idioms)  - b-man
http://blog.dloh.org/2009/06/object-orientation-and-other-poorly.html

======
scott_s
_The reason I began with that inflammatory statement concerning comp-
scientists is that comp-sci is a branch of mathematics,_

I see this statement frequently, and it's almost always said by people who
don't identify as computer scientists. I have a Bachelor's and Master's in
computer science, am about a year away from a PhD in it, and I'm still not
comfortable defining where exactly my field stands in regards to others. The
best I can come up with is that it's a combination of math, science and
engineering related to computation (the idea) and computers (the
implementation).

The point he's trying to make with this statement - programs should be viewed
as a natural expression of a solution, not a to-do list for a computer - is
valid. But he ignores that while computer languages can be put in the same
hierarchy as natural languages, they have properties that allow us to use math
to prove or guarantee conditions.

~~~
ubernostrum
Computer science is what you get when mathematics and philosophy have a child,
and hire electrical engineering as a babysitter.

~~~
philwelch
And have linguistics as a heavily involved uncle.

------
jrockway
This article uses a lot of words to say nothing more than that the author
doesn't like Java or Smalltalk's implementation.

I didn't get the whole thing about "don't create garbage objects" either. Not
all state is persistent, programs have transient state as they go about their
business. The transient state gets collected, and the space that it used can
be reused for more transient state. That isn't wasteful or inefficient, it's a
fact of life. (I think he's getting at reusing objects, which is a task for
the compiler and GC, not for the programmer. The fact that Forth exposes that
just means that Forth is a very low-level language, nothing more.)

Anyway, I could nitpick his other points, but they just don't make any sense,
and I don't really care.

------
speek
White on black and small text makes me cry. I'm sure it would have been
interesting, I just couldn't get very far without burning my eyes.

~~~
jamesbritt
<https://www.squarefree.com/bookmarklets/zap.html>

Grab "zap colors". It's an eyesight saver.

